#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > UnderLinux >  >  Cadê a camiseta ?

## violinista

Olá, galera !

Agora estava me lembrando: a camiseta da UnderLinux não tinha sido prometida pra Abril ??? Ela já está a venda ???

Falow !

----------


## demiurgo

eh... tbm to na espera  :Wink: 

scorpion?

:P :P

----------


## Fernando

Ainda nao está pronta, assim que estiver vamos publicar ;]
Aguardem!

----------


## SDM

"palma palma, nao priemos canico!!" - Chapolin Colorado
vamo ter calma q logo logo sai....

----------


## Jim

Vixi.... nem precis mais camiseta... já gastei o dinheiro que tinha guardado pra comprar.... hauhsuahudahsiuhsiHUHuhhuihASHUAHUSHAHHuhu.................

Brincadeira...... 

Garçom, uma rodada de camiseta por minha conta.... (piorou...)

----------


## Savio

> Vixi.... nem precis mais camiseta... já gastei o dinheiro que tinha guardado pra comprar.... hauhsuahudahsiuhsiHUHuhhuihASHUAHUSHAHHuhu.................
> 
> Brincadeira...... 
> 
> Garçom, uma rodada de camiseta por minha conta.... (piorou...)



aauhauahuahuahuahuaha.. eu que estou usando um mac por uma semana e vc que fica doido !!!!!!???? hauhauhauhauha
tudo certo Jim????


estou esperando a muiiiito tempo ja a camiseta.. ehehhehehe
eita qi demora so,,,

----------


## vonlinkerstain

Sugestão aos admins
Coloquem uma webcam no "forno"onde estão as camisetas... Assim quando acender a luz " está pronto" 
todo mundo fica sabendo.

hehehe

----------


## 1c3m4n

hahhahha boa, e ainda coloca akele sonzinho mediocre do win qdo da pane, que assim chama bastante a atencao :lol:

----------


## violinista

Boa, volinkerstain ! kkkkkkkkkk :twisted:  :Big Grin:

----------


## LenTu

PANNNN !!!!!!!!! 



```
O Windows detectou um estouro da pilha !!!
Aperte ESC para SAIR ou ENTER pra continuar nessa MERDA
em caso de emergencia CTRL + ALT + DEL (altamente recomendado)
```

 


:lol: :lol: :lol:

----------


## aguizo

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

----------


## Sukkubus

Se não saiu a camiseta, imagina a baby look... :roll:

Hehehehehe :wink:

----------


## Fernando

huehuehueuhe
Calma rapazes... e mulher... o_O heheh

----------


## smvda

ja que estamos na discussão resolverão trocar a cor da camisa ???


:?

----------


## smvda

sera que sai pro natal  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## vonlinkerstain

Cara, boto uma fé que sim....
Lembrando que sisto daqui é informática, e todas as pessoas que conheço de informática, se elas te falarem que elas vão configurar o seu micro em 1h, vão levar no mínimo 3h..
Se elas falarem que vão fazer tal programa em 4 meses, vai levar no mínimo 1 ano... isto está implicito em nosso meio. E também ocorreu com a camiseta
ehehheeh

----------


## Fernando

huauhahuauha soh se for com voce, eu cumpro o prazo! :}

----------


## MarcusMaciel

A camisa vai sair ate +- 15 de maio tivemos uns problemas com as cores da camisa e em breve ja estarao a venda aguardem  :Smile:

----------


## LenTu

vai ter preta ?? vai ter preta ??... auahuahauhuahu

mudaram as cores agora ?

----------


## MarcusMaciel

ainda nao sei a cor vou descobrir quando ficar pronta heehhe vcs vao ver..

----------


## smvda

Mas não é a cor do protótipo !!! ou é ??

----------


## smvda

> vai ter preta ?? vai ter preta ??... auahuahauhuahu
> 
> mudaram as cores agora ?



se sair preta vai ser o bicho .... da até para sair de Black Metal com ela hehehhe

----------


## vonlinkerstain

> huauhahuauha soh se for com voce, eu cumpro o prazo! :}


Estou tentando melhorar isso.....
Mas, dependendo do prazo eu cumpro sim....

Já esta na hora de ir embora? (esse eu cumpro!!!)
heheheh

----------


## Fernando

> Já esta na hora de ir embora? (esse eu cumpro!!!)
> heheheh


AHIUEHUIAUIHEA esse eh o melhor :P

----------


## Eye

> Mas não é a cor do protótipo !!! ou é ??


Ah... eu preferia preta... :roll:

----------


## vonlinkerstain

Também prefiro a preta porém, acho que aquela cor "amarela" foi um marco dos primeiros anos do site.... Lembram-se, que aquela era a cor do fundo do site....

----------


## violinista

Concordo ... preta seria bem menos "CHEGUEI !" ... rsrsrsrs ...

----------


## Jim

Preta....

----------


## LenTu

R O S A !!!!

ahahuahuahauahuahua.... preta ia fikar manerona... se bobiar azul tb fika irada... por causa do top da pagina... e tal... 

:wink:

Ps.: Vo compra a minha e escreve LenTu atras... ahuahuahua... se bobiar a gente podia achar uma grafica q fizesse issu.. tipo uma personalização.... ANIMAL... viajei... hauahuahuahua

:lol:

----------


## vonlinkerstain

> R O S A !!!!
> 
> Ps.: Vo compra a minha e escreve LenTu atras... ahuahuahua... se bobiar a gente podia achar uma grafica q fizesse issu.. tipo uma personalização.... ANIMAL... viajei... hauahuahuahua
> 
> :lol:


Tem sim. eu conheço uma que faz... Eles têm uma impressora que imprime em tecido, só não sei quanto eles cobram por este tipo de serviço...

Vou ver se eles fazem na minha,...
heheh

----------


## Jim

Vou escerver na minha tb...


pro LenTu mandem fazer uma saia... huhauhuahsuhasudaushau...........

Se ele quer Rosa faz logo uma saia uai... hehe... brincadeira...

----------


## Eye

Rosa é uma boa... 8)
Só queria ver quem dos homens iria ter coragem de usá-la... hehehehe...

----------


## vonlinkerstain

Eu uso uma rosa... sem problemas....

----------


## Jim

Nada contra o Roda.. eu queria era sacanear mesmo....

----------


## vonlinkerstain

Quiz roda???
E saia, só se for um quilt (saia escocesa, traduzi pois sou muito preguiçoso para procurar a grafia correta) showw de bola

ehheh

----------


## Jim

Perdão... quis dizer Rosa... ROSA....R-O-S-A!!!! hauhauhauhasuhUHUHUHUHU...........

----------

